# The Best Golf Joke Ever



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

A man was at the country club for his weekly round of golf. He began
His round with an eagle on the first hole and a birdie on the second.
On the third hole he had just scored his first ever hole-in-one when 
his cell phone rang.

It was a doctor notifying him that his wife had just been in a
Terrible accident and was in critical condition and in the ICU.

The man told the doctor to inform his wife where he was and that the 
he'd be there as soon as possible. As he hung up he realized he was
leaving what was shaping up to be his best ever round of golf. He
decided to get in a couple of more holes before heading to the
hospital.

He ended up playing all eighteen, finishing his round shooting a
personal best 61, shattering the club record by five strokes and
beating his previous best game by more than 10. He was jubilant.... 
Then he remembered his wife.

Feeling guilty he dashed to the hospital. He saw the doctor in the
corridor and asked about his wife's condition.

The doctor glared at him and shouted, "You went ahead and finished 
Your round of golf didn't you!

"I hope you're proud of yourself! While you were out for the past
four hours enjoying yourself at the country club your wife has been
languishing in the ICU! It's just as well you went ahead and finished 
that round because it will be more than likely your last!" "For the
rest of her life she will require 'round the clock care. And you'll be her
care giver!"

The man was feeling so guilty he broke down and sobbed. 
The doctor snickered and said, "Just f*cking with you. She's dead.
What'd you shoot?"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, don't think I could send this to my wife, who does not golf. Still, I did not guess the ending.


----------

